# Hello from South Africa



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Hi Drej. 

Weldone on your first bow kill. Blesbuck being plains game are natorius for been quite difficult to get into bow range so great stuff.

where do you do most your hunting? why are you considering moving from P.S.E did the bow or the company let you down in some way? Lastly have you got any pics of your blesy to post. take care mate


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

i'm a newbie here also..........never the less welcome bud :thumb: 

both are great bows.......try both, see which one feels/fit you better.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

hi drej

Its me again. I see they are discussing the mighty Mach X in a nearby thread Just thought you should add this bow to your list to checkout.:secret:


----------



## Drej (Jul 19, 2006)

spatan said:


> Hi Drej.
> 
> Weldone on your first bow kill. Blesbuck being plains game are natorius for been quite difficult to get into bow range so great stuff.
> 
> where do you do most your hunting? why are you considering moving from P.S.E did the bow or the company let you down in some way? Lastly have you got any pics of your blesy to post. take care mate


Hi Spatan

I normally hunt rifle in the limpopo Province (ellisras , pietersberg etc.) This year we went to a bow hunting farm just outside Naboomspruit. Great farm manager who was extremely patient as he helped set me up (sites etc) as well as giving a few tips on stance, holding the bow etc.. 

I have nothing against the PSE that i have, cost me $200 and me with my little PSE was the only one to shoot something out of our group where the guys have matthews, reflex etc.., just looking to upgrade and will keep the PSE for my son when he gets a bit older


----------



## Timbo#1 (Mar 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

yo drej

Sounds like you having a lot of fun. There some wicked bows out there now, however I only know enough about the P.S.E range which include the browing Illusion, AR 35 and AR velosity. I up graded from a P.S.E diamond back to an AR 35 it was 'nt the cheapest thing I ever bought boy does it shoot quiet and lightning fast, it looks great too. good luck in making the right choice for you.I look forward with bated breath to the out come please keep me posted.

:cocktail: Spatan


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Drej. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

hey spatan,

the mach x/AR velocity sure look interesting..........which pse dealer would you recom. (u in gp?) as i will not buy anything from my local pse dealer.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



urabus said:


> hey spatan,
> 
> the mach x/AR velocity sure look interesting..........which pse dealer would you recom. (u in gp?) as i will not buy anything from my local pse dealer.



We are a KZN based Pro shop operating out of hilton. Look for Black Hawk Archery in the bow hunter mag. We have a Mach X in stock, Come check it out. 

p.s who is your local P.S.E dealer you refer to... I don't think we made any enemies yet, hope not anyway.

have a great weekend mate

Lloyd


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

ah! Lloyd it's you.............

"enemies" now that's a bit harsh i think, unpreferred bow proshop is more like it.


btw, you coming to the [email protected] duncan's place on sunday???? 


Hardy


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



urabus said:


> ah! Lloyd it's you.............
> 
> "enemies" now that's a bit harsh i think, unpreferred bow proshop is more like it.
> 
> ...


Hey Hardy 

I thourght it may be you.. how you doin thourght you were climing into bed with hoyt good luck on your dicision. 

I would like to shoot on sunday at Dunans place however I have the P.M.B archery club to take care of. Thanks for the heads up. Enjoy.

keep in touch.

kind regards Lloyd


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

hi lloyd,

fyi, got my hoyt trykon 3 weeks ago, wanted the proelite with xt3000 limbs and spiral cam......but the waiting period is +14 weeks. set it up with sureloc challenger with scope, trophy taker steel spring 2 rest, cartel balkan stab...etc shooting acc's. shot kzn fita champs the other day..........shot crap only 1265 (1250 being the provincial qualifying score) did [email protected] @ 90m 283 i think (1st time shooting at that distance, and i even shot the wrong target). did better @ 30m 354. 

as you know, i started archery/got my switchback XT in may.......now that i passed the kzn bow hunters proficiency, i'm planning my first hunt (next month), i will be busy setting up the XT for hunting/broad head....etc 

i'm looking for a cross over rig, that i can use for field/3d....etc 
btw, hows ur club doing? you guys shoot field? when is ur next shoot?
also, the indoor champs? any news?

enjoy ur weekend.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



urabus said:


> hi lloyd,
> 
> fyi, got my hoyt trykon 3 weeks ago, wanted the proelite with xt3000 limbs and spiral cam......but the waiting period is +14 weeks. set it up with sureloc challenger with scope, trophy taker steel spring 2 rest, cartel balkan stab...etc shooting acc's. shot kzn fita champs the other day..........shot crap only 1265 (1250 being the provincial qualifying score) did [email protected] @ 90m 283 i think (1st time shooting at that distance, and i even shot the wrong target). did better @ 30m 354.
> 
> ...


Hi there Hardy 

Your set up sonuds great. Im looking forward to see you fire it up on the range :yo: (We do have one ,but are looking to move it to some where more suitable)sounds like it could give Mojo a run for its money.

I know we got off on the wrong foot, I am really chuffed you ve taken up archery. Black hawk aside im sure we can be mates and be a great help to each other.:darkbeer: or :tea: 

oh and sorry Drej we seem to have hi-jacked your thread, sorry man. Jump in any time Dude. :sorry: 

all must have a wicked weekend Spatan:cocktail: :drum:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

yeah, sorry Drej for hijacking ur thread. my bad ukey:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spartan*



Drej said:


> Hi Spatan
> 
> I normally hunt rifle in the limpopo Province (ellisras , pietersberg etc.) This year we went to a bow hunting farm just outside Naboomspruit. Great farm manager who was extremely patient as he helped set me up (sites etc) as well as giving a few tips on stance, holding the bow etc..
> 
> I have nothing against the PSE that i have, cost me $200 and me with my little PSE was the only one to shoot something out of our group where the guys have matthews, reflex etc.., just looking to upgrade and will keep the PSE for my son when he gets a bit older


 Hi Drej

thourght I let you simmer with your thourghts before asking whether you had gotten a chance to shoot some top end hunting bows from differant places? Its usually works out to be quite an investment, so it would definately be wirth your while to check out as many reputable makes and models within your budget. If you were passing through our area I would be honoured to give you the grande tour of our range. The "Bow Shop" in Pretoria also carry an awsome range of bow-tech speak to Juan and "Magnum Archery" speak to Seppie he has a lively range of Hoyt bows. Check em out good luck keep us posted. 

kind regards Lloyd:secret:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Drej said:


> Hi All
> 
> Kind of new to the world of bowhunting, i bought a PSE Deerhunter two years ago in Vegas and went hunting with it for the first time this year. Managed to bag a Female Blesbuck at 20 yards using Eastern St Epics and Muzzy broadheads.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drej (Jul 19, 2006)

*bought a new bow*

Hi All

Just to give feedback, i eventually went with the Matthews Switchback XT 29' draw length 70 Pounds. i left it on 70 as my other bow was 65 pounds thinking that 5 pounds won't make that much of difference, but boy was i wrong

That 5 pounds made a huge difference, so in the meantime i have had the bow set back to 60

I must say the switchback is a very nice bow....


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Excellent choice. You will find that you will be up to strength in no time provided you keep flinging arrows.

I had the privilage of shooting a blue wildebeest yesterday with my Mach-X also an awesome bow.



Stay stronge, shoot straight 


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

